# Can't beleive this has not been posted



## gsgary (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't get involved in all this rumours crap but found this


----------



## Rephargotohp (Jan 1, 2012)

Which Fall? was it supposed to come out in Fall 2011 but got delayed, Or fall 2012?
Oh the questions lol


----------



## Overread (Jan 1, 2012)

Noooo not you too Gary - another fooled by the illusion that is the 5DMIII


----------



## Derrel (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks like a faked video. The web is filled with that kind of stuff. If it were GENUINE, it would have Canon logos, production information, (i.e. produced by Canon USA, or Canon, Europe, or Capon, Japan,etc),and would be all over the damned place!!! If it were genuine, Canon would have "seeded" it with dPreview and every other big web site...this is probably made by some Canon fanboy. It could however, possibly, be a FUD campaign designed to "freeze" customers thinking of buying another camera. One cannot rule out that kind of dirty pool; there's a lot of money at stake in the Canon-Nikon pro camera market segment.


----------



## Destin (Jan 1, 2012)

Look in the bottom left corner at 7 seconds and you can CLEARLY see that it's a photoshop hack job. Someone forgot to fix that spot apparently haha. THIS IS FAKE.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 2, 2012)

It made you all look though


----------



## Overread (Jan 2, 2012)

if anyone clicks and goes to the youtube the creator admits its fake (at least in the original hosting, unless its been posted to youtube as oft happens)

But I think canon will split it - you'll get the 5DMIII which will be a rebel body with a fullframe sensor at a 5D original price; and then you'll get the 8D a double priced higher spec fullframe sensor 


(hey don't call be crazy, they did it to the XXD line already)


----------

